# Looking for Obedience and Schutz in N Va, WV area



## btaylor19 (Dec 12, 2010)

My 3 month old GSD Raider is looking for a great trainer that can do Obedience both Basic and Advanced and then he would like to follow on to Schutz training.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Are you looking for somewhere you can go to training or for someone who can train your dog for you?


----------



## btaylor19 (Dec 12, 2010)

I think I would prefer someone I can go to. But if the quality of the person that could train my dog to me was great I could bend that way.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

You might shoot Kirby Hill an email--he's a very good trainer who's not too far out of your way.

Creature Comfort Inn: Shenandoah Valley's premier pet boarding resort and dog training center


----------

